# If You Could Do A 'Freaky Friday' Body Swap Who Would You Swap Bodies With?



## magneticheart (Sep 27, 2008)

For those of you who haven't seen the film Freaky Friday what happens is a mother and daughter wake up one day to find out that they've swapped bodies with each other.

If you could swap bodies with anyone in the world for 24 hours/a couple of days, who would it be and why?

I'd maybe swap bodies with either Victoria Beckham or Cameron Diaz.

Victoria Beckham not 'cos I'm a fan but because I'm nosy and I'd like to see inside her house






Cameron Diaz because she's gorgeous and it seems like she has a quite nice, relaxing life. And she can surf so technically if we swapped bodies I'd be able to surf which I wouldn't be able to do in my body 'cos I have no co-ordination lol


----------



## Andi (Sep 27, 2008)

I`d switch bodies with Adriana Lima and rock the VictoriaÂ´s Secret runway!!!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 27, 2008)

I'd switch bodies with Megan Fox just because she's so hot I'd wanna live a day in her life lol


----------



## daer0n (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh gosh, this one is tough for me to think of who i'd like to switch bodies with lol. Lemme think about it for a couple of mins and i'll get back to you Katie, haha.


----------



## daer0n (Sep 27, 2008)

I think if i did the body swap it would be with Blake Lively, she has a gorgeous body i think.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 28, 2008)

Marissa Miller... or Christina Millan.

Just to have their bods for a day and do cool things plus traveling.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 28, 2008)

I think I would swap with Oprah and put at least 1 billion dollars in my bank account!!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 28, 2008)

I would love Christina Milian's body or Jessica Alba.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 28, 2008)

adrina lima.

i just wanna know how it feel like to wake up in her awsome body and know im get free victoria's secret stuff and get awsome pictures taken of me.


----------



## AprilRayne (Sep 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Marissa Miller... or Christina Millan.Just to have their bods for a day and do cool things plus traveling.

Ooh yeah, Marissa Miller! I love her!


----------



## Vintage.Glam (Sep 28, 2008)

I would definitely go for Victoria Beckham, just to see what her shopping day would be like, and Blake Lively because I LOVE her style, and of course Gossip Girl!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 28, 2008)

If I'd pick Victoria Beckham it would be solely because she's doing David... but that's just me, ha.


----------



## nosepickle (Sep 28, 2008)

Huh. I'd swap with my boyfriend. Haha.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Sep 28, 2008)

Bipasha Basu


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If I'd pick Victoria Beckham it would be solely because she's doing David... but that's just me, ha. Lmao!


----------



## Jadeanne (Sep 28, 2008)

I would take my wife on a weekend away to a nice hotel and we would swap for the duration.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Sep 28, 2008)

I didn't know Cameron Diaz surfed, but since she does, that's who I would pick!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If I'd pick Victoria Beckham it would be solely because she's doing David... but that's just me, ha. lol I agree!


----------



## amber_nation (Sep 28, 2008)

Maybe Paris Hilton. I wouldn't want to be responsible like show up for work or take care of a family. Would rather hit the clubs in LA, get drunk, throw cell phones at people, run over a few paparazzi.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 28, 2008)

After thinking about it I'd also like to swap bodies with Kat Von D, that would be cool.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd switch bodies with Megan Fox just because she's so hot I'd wanna live a day in her life lol I was going to say Megan Fox, too! lol.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Sep 29, 2008)

I had this convo with my BF... LOL yea... we want to swap to see each other through each other's eyes I bet it would be quite the experience.

If I got a second chance (haha) I would pick either Jessica Alba, Megan Fox, or Christine Dolce (Forbidden from Myspace) I think they are the 3 hottest ladies I ever seen and I'd love to live a day in their life, being so gorgeous.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 29, 2008)

You guys would still pick Megan even with her stubby thumbs? lol.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 29, 2008)

Angelina Jolie so I could do Brad!

haha, or hmm, maybe Posh, so I could go in her wardrobe, and carry around a birkin for a day... then there's david who's another plus with her!

Since we were swapping, would I be allowed to transfer a whole lot of their money into my account while I was being them?? COOL!


----------



## classylass (Sep 29, 2008)

would totally switch wit christina aguilera and or rachel bilson. they are gorgeous!!!! but both are 5'2....shorter than me lol


----------



## shesadiva (Oct 1, 2008)

I want to switch with Blake Lively then film an episode of Gossip Girl






Then I can legally harass Chace Crawford lol


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 1, 2008)

I would switch with Scarlett Johanson, mostly because I can't stand her at all. I would totally get it on with Ryan Reynolds, and then I would let Isaac Mizrahi feel up my boobs on the runway again, and record a better album with my better and more awesome karaoke skills.


----------



## Karren (Oct 1, 2008)

I was thinking you, Katie!! Lol. As long as you don't mind being a guy for a few days!! You can still wear women's clothing if you want!!


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 1, 2008)

Angelina Jolie! She's the most beautiful women I've ever seen


----------



## jmaui02 (Oct 1, 2008)

I would swap with Mariah Carey's body. I love her voice. I love to sing too.


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was thinking you, Katie!! Lol. As long as you don't mind being a guy for a few days!! You can still wear women's clothing if you want!!



Lol!


----------



## charlie90802 (Oct 4, 2008)

I would swap with Paris Hilton and switch the million dollars to my account. Her body would be way better then Oprah's!


----------



## shesadiva (Oct 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *charlie90802* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would swap with Paris Hilton and switch the million dollars to my account. Her body would be way better then Oprah's! lol can you put in some at my account too?


----------



## CestErin (Oct 6, 2008)

To trade bodies or trade lives for a few days?

Patricia Kaas

French singer, oh that would be awesome to look that pretty and live in france. And I don't imagine she is hurting financially either. And she speaks French and English.

Yeah I could be in Patricia's shoes for a couple days.


----------



## missambitions (Oct 9, 2008)

i'd swap bodies with lolo jones..i think she's sooo pretty!! or maybe leryn franco..also really pretty


----------



## Nick007 (Oct 14, 2008)

I would swap with me before I had kids when I was at my best physically! Lame, i know, lol.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 14, 2008)

Gosh, I've seen this thread so many times and I still can't think of anybody...

Nick, I think I got you beat, lol!


----------



## RoxRae (Oct 14, 2008)

I think Jennifer Anniston. I think she is really gorgeous and seems nice.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 14, 2008)

Myself minus 10 kilos...





*Runs to hide...*


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 14, 2008)

LOL Mag, If we can do that can I be myself minus a foot in height?


----------



## kbella (Oct 14, 2008)

Monica Bellucci would be my choice...top beauty and class!!!


----------



## Annia (Oct 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You guys would still pick Megan even with her stubby thumbs? lol. Lol! Pics or didn't happen!
I am not sure who I'd switch with. Does it have to be in the same time period? hehe


----------



## Lozi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'd swap with this guy I like....(1) it'd be cool to know what it's like to be male, (2) I'll get to see what his daily life is like and how his friends are (3) I get to know what him and his friends talk about all day, cuz they speak Chinese, know crap English, and I dunno what they're saying T_T.....and (4) I'll finally get to play basketball =D Since my friends are mostly female and don't like to play =


----------



## ~Ms.August~365 (Oct 16, 2008)

Personally, I'd like to switch with Jessica Biel so that I could hump Justin Timberlake LOL


----------



## MermaidAlyss87 (Oct 16, 2008)

Angelina Jolie. Just because I think she's positively gorgeious


----------



## jones10021 (Oct 16, 2008)

Jessica Alba - even after a kid - i think she looks just as she did before - that girl has an amazing body.


----------

